# Especificaciones electricas de señal para guitarra electrica.



## antiworldx (Feb 11, 2010)

Ahora tengo una nueva idea, ando queriendo diseñar overdrives para guitarra, de cuatro tipos, con bjt, con FETs, Valvulas y OPAMPS.

El asunto no es los overdrive en si, si no que no encuentro un "datasheet" de guitarra donde me especifique los voltajes de salida, impedancia, corriente, etc etc para poder hacer el diseño de estos dispositivos.
El modelo que voy a usar es la IBAÑEZ S 370 dx 

Seria de mucha ayuda que alguien me proporcionara dicha informacion, o en su defecto, donde encontrarlo.
Ya busque en la pagina de ibañez, que es la guitarra de mi hermano, y no encontre tales datos, igual en google y obtengo resultados de venta y especificaciones de precios... :enfadado:

Por cierto, no pienso copiar diseños, pues quiero hacer precisamente experimento con diseños propios empezando de cero el circuito.

En fin, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola. Mira, yo para hacer la prueba un día medí la salida d mi guitarra, y obtuve unos 16 mV de media, aunque depende de lo fuerte que toques.
PD: No se escribe Ibañez, sino Ibanez. Ibañez creo mortadelo y filemón


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 14, 2010)

okas... para instrumentos soy un neofito, yo realmente ahorita estoy estudiando la musica desde el angulo de diseño y matematicas. En su pagina ahorita que lo mencionas, efectivamente escriben con n y no ñ... no me habia fijado en ese detalle.

una pregunta, esa medicion lo hiciste con un osciloscopio? o con el multimetro.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 15, 2010)

La medición la hice con un tester o multímetro, en corriente alterna. De todas maneras en tu pedal incorporale un control de ganancia para que la señal ni sature al amplificador ni se quede corta.
Un saludo


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias...

Necesitaba saberlo, porque la medicion de este tipo de señales con tester es erronea, no porque midan mal los tester, si no porque solo estan diseñados para medir señales senoidales y la magnitud la entregan en VRMS... Da una idea sobre la magnitud, pero el error puede ser muy grande. La forma de conocer de manera mas exacta las magnitudes de este tipo es con un osciloscopio para asi poder medir los valores pico que el multimetro "promedia" en el valor final que muestra.
De todas formas te repito muchas gracias... 
Mas delante ire mostrando resultados con forme avance con esta pequeña investigacion/desarrollo para los que tienen interes y de la misma forma que tu y yo, desconocemos los detalles tecnicos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2010)

Las salidas de las guitarras varían *mucho* según el tipo de pastilla(s) que tenga.

Puede ir desde unos pocos mV (alrededor de 100mV) hasta cerca de 2V (esto es un caso extremo y muy raro). En general andan en los 150-350mV más o menos.

Esta es la página de DiMarzio, donde podés ver los distintos modelos que fabrica y las características. Dale una leída si te interesa el tema .
También podés descargar el catálogo desde esa misma página, aunque a los efectos de la consulta es pura basura.

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 8, 2010)

me sumo a la propuesta.. soy tecnico..  he hecho varios pedales de efecto analogicos para guitarra y todos han salido muy bien... en el silicio ando excelente pero estoy por meterme en el tema de las valvulas... aunque me intimada un poco a veces el tema de los trafos de salida y los costos...

en "pisotones" hay mucha info de la que buscas.. pegate una vuelta por ahi


saludos desde Rafalea


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 8, 2010)

Disculpen si tengo este hilo un poco abandonado, aligual que mi control para lavadoras, pero dejen explico que ando en examenes, pero saliendo de este pendiente reanudo mis actividades esotericas...

Gracias y al pendiente para arrancar el proyectito.


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 13, 2010)

Hola de nuevo antiworldx, te comento que acabo de medir con el osciloscopio la señal de mi guitarra (single coil) y obtengo de pico unos 200mV, con el tester me da unos 100mV.
Espero que te ayude.
Un saludo


----------



## antiworldx (May 13, 2010)

Perfecto! eso es lo que andaba buscando! muchas gracias... Mi hermano se ha hecho el pentonto y no me ha prestado su guitarra, y ademas la uni me tiene ahorita bien cargado. Pero con ese dato ya puedo empezar con los diseños. 

Otra vez gracias.


----------



## castilloamp (May 26, 2010)

ahi cuando tengas algo de tus diseños los mandas para ponerme a trabajar porfa!!


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 27, 2010)

sabiendo solo la inductancia en henries y la impedancia ¿es posible calcular la salida? yo no tengo osciloscopio para medir la guitarra y con la forma de onda que tiene (es humbucker) no tengo idea de como podría medirla





esa es la forma de la onda (grabada con la linea de entrada de la PC y como la proyecta el editor de audio, solo es de una nota creo que Sib) así que el análisis con el multimetro que lee una sinusoidal ya la descarte.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 28, 2010)

Forzosamente necesitas osciloscopio... El multimetro no esta diseñado para medir ese tipo de señales.


----------



## electroSJ (Oct 28, 2010)

te puede llegar a convenir descargar los pdf con el catalogo de los mics de seymour duncan y los de dimarzio. los mismos tienen como principales datos de cada pastilla los valores en mV de salida y un sistema de numeracion que describe aproximadamente la ecualizacion de cada modelo de microfono. las mas comunes como dijeron arriba...estan entre los 90 mV y los 430 mV aproximadamente...y las impedancias van desde unos 5kohms hasta unos 25 kohms. entre los datos tambien te da la frecuencia de resonancia! espero haber servido de ayuda


----------



## 6enio (Jul 12, 2012)

Por lo que se ya que soy musico de ya algun tiempo las señales que entrega una guitarra electrica en promedio son del orden de los 100mV hasta los 500mV pero esto varia dependiendo de la pastilla(microfono) si es una humbucker o una single y de la conexion que se tenga asi que si vas a diseñar antiworldx un efecto para tu hermano deverias fijarte en que tipo de pastillas tiene la ibanez... Hace algun tiempo me hice un overdrive(distorsion) a base de tubos y dan un tono muy agradable... Por el momento lo que yo estoy haciendo es un efecto pero utilizando un microcontrolador aver que sale....Suerte..


----------

